# Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?



## Sepp Meier (17. November 2004)

Hallo!
Ich mache grade meinen Angelschein und jetzt wurde mir da angeboten, quasi umsonst ne Spinnfischerprüfung mitzumachen (Bundesland ist Hamburg). Aber an den angegebenen Terminen kann/will ich da eigentlich nicht so gerne dran teilnehmen.
Jetzt frage ich mich, ob ich das überhaupt jemals brauchen könnte? Der Maestro da hat erzählt, dass man das bräuchte, wenn man in nen VErein eintreten will, stimmt das? Wollte schon jemals von euch irgendwer nen Nachweis über ne bestandene Spinnfischerprüfung haben?
Zumal diese Prüfung ja eh nicht sonderlich spektakulär ist, paarmal auf ne Scheibe werfen und fertig is, sollte man eigentlich grade noch hinkriegen, wenn man schonmal geangelt hat


----------



## shenia (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Servus seppi,
wenn du nicht erwischt wirst brauchst du es nicht, sonst JA.
Auserdem brauchtman KEIN angelschein, wenn du eintreten willst. Ich habe auch keine Scheine bin im Castingverein, freunde sind im DAV ( ich bin VDSF ) die brauchen auch keine scheine.
shenia


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

moin-moin,

 mein bundesland ist zwar niedersachsen, aber von so einer spinnfischerprüfung habe ich noch nie etwas gehört!!! kann ich mir irgendwie auch nicht vorstellen!!!


----------



## bladerrunner112 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hallo
Lotte " Ich komme aus Oldenburg das sind von dir aus 13 km.Auch wir mußten so eine Prüfung machen falls wir mal mit dem Blinker losziehen wollen.Ohne Prüfung kein spinnfischen


----------



## DerStipper (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

warum soll man ne Spinnfischerprüfung brauchen für nen Verein da wird doch Überwiegend auf Friedfisch geangelt oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				bladerrunner112 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Lotte " Ich komme aus Oldenburg das sind von dir aus 13 km.Auch wir mußten so eine Prüfung machen falls wir mal mit dem Blinker losziehen wollen.Ohne Prüfung kein spinnfischen





HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ????? SPINNFISCHERPRÜFUNG??? und auch noch als PFLICHT??? Wasn dasn??? also ich hab gerade mal das Hamburger und Niedersachsener Fischereigesetzt und die Ausführungsverordnungen gelesen und finde da ABSOLUT NICHTS WAS DARAUF HINWEIST!!!???


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				shenia schrieb:
			
		

> Servus seppi,
> wenn du nicht erwischt wirst brauchst du es nicht, sonst JA.
> Auserdem brauchtman KEIN angelschein, wenn du eintreten willst. Ich habe auch keine Scheine bin im Castingverein, freunde sind im DAV ( ich bin VDSF ) die brauchen auch keine scheine.
> shenia




Naja, um PASSIVES Mitglided zu werden oder in die Castingabteilung einzutreten braucht man mit Sicherheit keine Prüfung, aber um AKTIVES Mitglied zu werden wird eine solche benötigt.


----------



## Pfiffie79 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ohne Fischereischein, keine DAV mitgliedschaft.


Spinnenfischerprüfung ist absoluter quark, wahrscheinlich geldpolitik. ansonsten hätte man mir in meinen Fischereischeinkursen als ausnahmen genannt, wie das mit den ausnahmen von den Fischereischeinen von Brandenburg zum biespiel ist (gültigkeitsbereich). Da hätte man mich darauf hingewiesen wenn ich in der gegend diese oder jene methode fischen will das ich das dort brauche. also frag ich euch mal wen ihr hier auf den arm nehmen wollt, ist doch garnicht april:q


----------



## Franz_16 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich glaube ich habe von so einer Prüfung bereits gehört, meine aber dass es eine zum Fliegenfischen war. Truttafriend? hast du mir das nicht in Avik erzählt  |kopfkrat  #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Fliegenfischerprüfung is' was anderes Franzl! Die gibts, ist aber freiwillig und nicht vom Gesetzt gefordert sondern nur von manchen "hochwertigen" Vereinen...


----------



## Forellenudo (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Das ist ja wohl der größte schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe,ne prüfung fürs Spinnfischen #d  #d vieleicht müssen wir ja demnächst eine Prüfung ablegen,damit wir berechtigt sind Würmer und Maden an den Haken zu machen :q 

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## vk58 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich weiß was, ich weiß was, denn ich habe die Spinnfischerprüfungerfolgreich bestanden!|bla: 

So, und jetzt mache ich meinen Heiligenschein gleich wieder kaputt: in Niedersachsen mußt Du eine praktische Prüfung absolvieren, d.h. Du mußt mit einem Plastikgewicht von 7,5g an Deiner nicht über 2,5m langen Rute auf die Arenbergscheibe werfen. Zum Bestehen brauchst Du mind. 30 Punkte. Schaffst Du über 40 Punkte, hast Du auch d0ie Spinnfischerprüfung bestanden. Ist also nichts dolles.


----------



## Lachskiller (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Da gebe ich,Forellenudo recht|wavey:


Gruß LK


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hallo Volker #h

na da wiehert aber auch der Amtsschimmel, was


----------



## vk58 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht müssen wir ja demnächst eine Prüfung ablegen,damit wir berechtigt sind Würmer und Maden an den Haken zu machen


Hast Du die Wurmtötungsberechtigungsprüfung etwa noch nicht abgelegt?|scardie: . Dann laß Dich bloß nicht erwischen!:q


----------



## bladerrunner112 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ja sag ich doch !denn das mußten wir hier in Oldenburg auch machen eigentlich totaler schwachsin ,weil die Prüfung besteht jeder


----------



## Gnilftz (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Moin,
also wenn die Prüfung gefordert wird und Du sie umsonst machen kannst, nimm sie mit.
Aber meine persönliche Meinung ist, wat soll der Schwachsinn??? |kopfkrat 
Ich kann schon nicht verstehen, dass in manchen Vereinen eine Fliegenfischerprüfung gefordert wird... demnächst brauche ich für jede Angelart ne eigene Prüfung! Alles Geldschneiderei!  #d  #d  #d 

Gruß
Heiko #h
der dann auswandert


----------



## vk58 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker #h
> 
> na da wiehert aber auch der Amtsschimmel, was


Aber ganz laut!:q 
Zumal der Prüfer uns nicht sagen konnte, wo man die Spinnfischerprüfung braucht#c .
Egal, ich habe sie und mein Kumpel nicht, also ist sie wichtig! :q


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

moin-moin,

 soooooo, habe mich mal schlau gemacht!!!

 also, man kann die spinnfischerprüfung ablegen genauso wie die fliegenfischerprüfung!!! aber man muß dies prüfung nicht zwangsläufig an jedem gewässer haben!!! es gibt vereine und landstriche, bei denen muß man die prüfung abgelegt haben!!! wenn diese prüfung aber nicht gefordert ist kann man dort nach belieben spinnen oder auch blinkern!!!

 wenn ich richtig informiert bin benötigt man in bayern eine fliegenfischerprüfung um dort mit der fleigenrute fischen zu dürfen!!! in niedersachsen nicht, es seidenn, der verein schreibt dieses zwingend vor!!! genauso vehält es sich mit der spinnfischerprüfung z.b. im harz!!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich richtig informiert bin benötigt man in bayern eine fliegenfischerprüfung um dort mit der fleigenrute fischen zu dürfen!




Hi Lotte,
auch in Bayern liegt das in der Hand des entsprechenden Vereines, gibt also auch keine Pflicht, habe jedenfalls im Gesetzestext nix dergleichen finden können!


----------



## hamburger Jung (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Moin,
ich bin Hamburger und habe mich in meiner Angellaufbahn durch drei verschiedene Vereine gefischt (2 hamburger und 1 schleswig holsteiner). In allen Vereinen wurde die Spinnfischerprüfung verlangt, wenn es denn mit Blinker und Co. ans Wasser gehen sollte. Hat man diese nicht, gibt es auch kein Spinnfischen. Das gilt übrigens auch für alle sog. öffentlichen Gewässer, inkl. Küste (Aussage unseres Vereinsvorstandes). Zeimlich bürokratisch, aber typisch deutsch!


----------



## nixnutz (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

... und in's wasser darf nur, wer's seepferdchen gemacht hat ... #q


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

moin-moin,

 @ steffen: dann habe ich mich geirrt!!! sorry, dachte das wäre dort generell pflicht!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Bei uns gibt es keine Spinnfischerprüfung weil man ab 16 eh auf Raubfische angeln kann. Wenn man die Erwachsenenprüfung besteht darf man auch Spinnfischen.


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns gibt es keine Spinnfischerprüfung weil man ab 16 eh auf Raubfische angeln kann. Wenn man die Erwachsenenprüfung besteht darf man auch Spinnfischen.


 ist nicht richtig!!! habe gerade mal in meinem vdsf ausweis nachgeschlagen!!! dort gibt es einen extra eintrag für die spinnfischerprüfung!!! genauso wie für die prüfung für flugangeln!!!

 |kopfkrat also, wenn man wirklich deutschlandweit fischen will, sollte man diese prüfung wohl ablegen!!!


----------



## Karpfenchamp (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich bin nicht im Vdsf. Bei uns in den Gewässern darf man auch ohne spezielle Prüfung spinnfischen. Jedenfalls hat mein Vater und ein Bekannetr von uns keine spezielle Prüfung dafür ablegen müsse. Ich bin nähmlich im DAV.


----------



## Lotte (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

moin-moin,

 @ karpfenchamp: das bestreite ich ja auch nicht!!! habe ja nur gesagt, daß es gewässer gibt, bei denen diese prüfung für das spinnfischen pflicht ist!!! bei uns auf dem zwischenahner meer kannste auch ohne diese prüfung spinnen gehen!!! aber einuge haben ja hier schon geschrieben, daß bei ihnen diese prüfung vorausgesetzt wird!!!!


----------



## Marvin Grosch (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hi leute! 
 ALo sich komm aus Schleswig-Holstein, habe eben gerade die Angelprüfung erfolgreich gemacht und bei uns wurde nicht ein Wort über die Spinnfischerprüfung verloren.
 Also denk ich mal das es sowas bei uns nicht gibt uns was soll das bringen?
 Gruß Marvin


----------



## Sepp Meier (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hm, ich muss sagen, ich denke auch, dass das echt Schmarrn ist, was hat denn auch son blödes Werfen auf ne Scheibe mit Spinnfischen zu tun? Bei anderen Angelarten muss man schließlich auch ab und an mal auswerfen 
Naja, wie auch immer, ich werde mal sehen, ob ich das Ding dann doch morgen noch mitnehmen kann, muss halt ne Vorlesung ausfallen


----------



## Ziegenbein (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Zum Spinnfischen nen Schein? 

Die Spinnen wohl...


----------



## arno (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

die Römer!

So ein Schwachsinn!
Ich würde sagen, die Vereine die das verlangen, wollen wenig Angler an ihren Gewässern haben!!!
Nach dem Motto, das ist meins und wenn du mitmachen willst musst du das so machen wie ich will!
Diese blöden Ansitzangler will ich erst garnichgt hier haben!

Und wenn mn für solche Gewässer mal ne Gastkarte haben will, bezahlt man sich DUM UND DÄMLICH!!!


----------



## Norgefahrer (17. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ja nee is klar,beim Führerschein macht man ja auch ne Reifenwechselprüfung |uhoh: 


Sach ma,is schon der erste April??? Oder wie oder was;+ |kopfkrat


----------



## Lotte (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

moin-moin,

@ arno: das schlimme ist: wenn du die prüfung nicht hast kannste bezahlen was du willst, du bekommst gar keine gastkarte!!!

@ all: es ist aber wirklich so!!! hätte ich auch nicht gedacht!!! schaut mal was ich bei meiner ersten antwort gepostet habe!!! nun schaut bitte jeder mal in seinen vdsf-schein und dann wird jeder begreifen, daß dort ein feld ist, welches mit siegel bzw. stempel auszufüllen ist bezüglich spinnfischerprüfung!!! wenn ein verein das zur bedingung macht (wie schon mehrfach hier gepostet) wird man die nachweisen müssen!!! auch wenn man nur mal ne stunde spinnen will!!!


----------



## Joka (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

gott sei dank juckt das hier kein....

 aber ich hab mich letztens auch schon gefragt was das leere feld da zu bedeuten hat |kopfkrat


----------



## Aalthorsten (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Also ersteinmal ist der Schein keine Pflicht.Du kannst überall unbesorgt Spinnfischen !!!
Es gibt in ganz Deutschland nur einen Verein der wenn man Spinnfischen will so einen Schein verlangt.Also pack deine Spinnrute aus, und los geht es auf die großen Hechte und Zander.


----------



## Micky Finn (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

....... ist ja der Witz des Jahres....... dachte schon die spinnen als ein  paar "Funktionäre" eine Fliegenfischerprüfung erfunden haben um ihren Lebensunterhalt zu sichern.
Das war ja schon ein übler Scherz. Wann gibts denn die Stippfischer-Prüfung? Und wo wird meine Kompetenz im Watstiefel-Anziehen überprüft?

Wie krank muß ein Hirn sein um solche Auswüchse zuzulassen  #d


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Also in meinem VDSF Ausweis steht da NICHTS!?!?!?!?

Außerdem hat das ganze mit dem VDSF NICHTS zu tun!! Man braucht nämlich keinen VDSF... Staatliche Prüfung und Fischereischein der Gemeinde reichen aus um Angelkarten zu kaufen!


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Also in meinem VDSF Ausweis steht da NICHTS!?!?!?!?
> 
> Außerdem hat das ganze mit dem VDSF NICHTS zu tun!! Man braucht nämlich keinen VDSF... Staatliche Prüfung und Fischereischein der Gemeinde reichen aus um Angelkarten zu kaufen!


Tja Steffen, folglich müssen wir feststellen, daß Du in Deinem Profil die dort angegebene bevorzugte Angelmethode, nämlich Spinnfischen, zu Unrecht führst. Im Namen aller aufrechten Angler möchte ich Dich bitten, diese schwere Prüfung nachzuholen. Solltest Du diese größte Hürde eines Anglers nicht bestehen, wird Deine Spinnausrüstung an bedürftige Angler verteilt (achte mal drauf, wer sich hier gleich alles als Bedürftiger meldet ):q :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich bin immer bedürftigt |wavey:   

In meinem Sportfischer-Paß VDSF sind 3 Eintragemöglichkeiten für Prüfungen vorhanden: Sportfischerprüfung, Prüfung für Spinnfischen, Prüfung für Flugangeln.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Jetzt hau ich RICHTIG auf die Kacke...

Ich habe GAR KEINE PRÜFUNG... 

Was sagt Ihr jetzt?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hau ich RICHTIG auf die Kacke...
> 
> Ich habe GAR KEINE PRÜFUNG...
> 
> Was sagt Ihr jetzt?



Das habe ich auf Fehmarn gemerkt Steffen :g  :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hmpf... war ja klar, daß ich erstmal einen eingeschenkt bekomme...


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich auf Fehmarn gemerkt Steffen :g :q
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Jetzt wird´s interessant!:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

    

Ne, mal ernsthaft, ich habe NIE eine staatliche Prüfung abgelegt, ich angele bloß schon so lange, daß ich in eine "Übergangsregelung" hier in Hessen falle...


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

|sagnix 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich weiß Andreas, ich war in Großenbrode so schlecht, daß ihr mir noch eure Fische gegeben habt.


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> |sagnix
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


|abgelehn


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß Andreas, ich war in Großenbrode so schlecht, daß ihr mir noch eure Fische gegeben habt.


Ob das MIT Spinnfischerprüfung auch passiert wäre?:q


----------



## hamburger Jung (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

@steffen60431: Du bist ja ein richtig Schlimmer!

als kleine Anekdote: Vor vielen Monden, damals schrieb man noch 20te Jahrhundert, wurde ich beim Spinnfischen an der Alster von zwei jungen Schergen in zivil recht forsch nach meinen "Spinnfischerpapieren" gefragt. Nachdem sie meinen VDSF-Schein mit der eingetragenen Spinnfischerprüfung in Händen hielten und realiesierten, dass sie mir nichts konnten, schauten sie fast etwas traurig und gaben mir meine Papiere mit dem Hinweis: "da hast du ja Glück gehabt, dass deine Papiere in Ordnung sind" zurück.
Kann es sein, dass diese Regelung Ländersache ist? Würde mich nicht wundern wenn dem so ist.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Da hätte ich eher ne "MOlenangelprüfung" nachholen müssen


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, mal ernsthaft, ich habe NIE eine staatliche Prüfung abgelegt, ...


Dein Arbeitgeber ist aber sehr sozial eingestellt, daß er Leute beschäftig, die keinen Schulabschluß, keinen Führerschein, keine Berufsausbildung, etc. haben!:q :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Volker, Du bist ein Drecksack  Jetzt sucht der Kerl in den Krümeln, unglaublich 

@Hamburger Jung:
Jup, das ist IMMER Ländersache, aber wie gesagt, Du MUSST nicht im VDSF oder DAV sein um eine Erlaubniskarte zu bekommen mit der du Spinnfischen darfst, kann sein, dass man für die Alster NUR Karten bekommt, wenn man Mitglied im VDSF ist und diese lächerliche Prüfung vorweisen kann, ich weiß  es nicht, ABER, vom Fischereigesetzt her verlangt dies Prüfung KEIN EINZIGES BUNDESLAND!!! Und NUR das zählt bei Verbandsfreien Gewässern!!!
Die zwei Typen die Dich da kontrolliert haben, wollten sich vermutlich bloß aufspielen.


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, Du bist ein Drecksack  ...


Immer gerne #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer gerne #h


Ich dachte mir schon, daß Du drauf stehst


----------



## hamburger Jung (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

also heißt es weiterhin: informieren, informieren, informieren und zwar vor jedem Besuch eines neuen/unbekannten Gewässers, weil man nie sicher sein kann welche Vorgaben hier gelten. Man könnte meinen, dass ausschließlich Angelgegner für dieses Vorschriftenwirrwar sogen um es den Anglern so unbequem wie möglich zu machen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				hamburger Jung schrieb:
			
		

> also heißt es weiterhin: informieren, informieren, informieren und zwar vor jedem Besuch eines neuen/unbekannten Gewässers, weil man nie sicher sein kann welche Vorgaben hier gelten. Man könnte meinen, dass ausschließlich Angelgegner für dieses Vorschriftenwirrwar sogen um es den Anglern so unbequem wie möglich zu machen.




NeNe, solche speziellen Regelungen müssen beim Gastkartenverkauf bekanntgegeben werden!!! Würde mir da mal keine Sorgen machen! Frag einfach mal bei deinem Verband nach, die Antwortemail druckst Du aus und nimmst sie zu Deinen Papieren, sicher is' sicher


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte mir schon, daß Du drauf stehst


1:1, ok?#6


----------



## arno (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Mh, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, warum muss man die Prüfung machen???
Ich meine was ist der Sin???
Da ich den Bundesfischereischein habe, sollte das doch reichen!
Ich kann doch mit einr Posenrute genauso daneben werfen, wie mit einr Spinnrute oder Fliegenrute!!!
Das würde ich gern mal erkärt haben!!!


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



> In meinem Sportfischer-Paß VDSF sind 3 Eintragemöglichkeiten für Prüfungen vorhanden: Sportfischerprüfung, Prüfung für Spinnfischen, Prüfung für Flugangeln.



Ergänzend dazu: Sportfischerprüfung ist fett geschrieben, was wohl als Muss zu verstehen ist. Die beiden anderen Prüfungen hat man evtl. für vereinsinterne Angelegenheiten mit aufgeführt. Mal sehen, ob noch jemand postet, ob in seinem Verein eine der beiden Prüfungen Pflicht ist #c 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Adrian* (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

eine Spinnfischerprüfung??? was is das denn für'n schwachsin  ;+


----------



## Sepp Meier (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

So, ich bin nu staatlich geprüfter Spinnfischer...  |rolleyes 
Habe glorreiche 50 Punkte gerissen, nu habe ich euch was vorraus mit meinen großartigen Spinnfisch-Skillz 
Hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass man da hätte durchfallen können.


----------



## winchester73 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Heißt das wirklich offiziell Spinnfischerprüfung?  ;+  Habe ich auch noch nie gehört...

Als ich die Prüfung gemacht habe, Anfang der 80er, gab es nur einen theoretischen und einen praktischen Teil. Und der praktische Teil bestand eben darin, mit diesem 7,5g-Gewicht auf die Scheibe zu werfen.

Und beides zusammen war die Sportfischerprüfung.


----------



## Gnilftz (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				winchester73 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das wirklich offiziell Spinnfischerprüfung?  ;+  Habe ich auch noch nie gehört...
> 
> Als ich die Prüfung gemacht habe, Anfang der 80er, gab es nur einen theoretischen und einen praktischen Teil. Und der praktische Teil bestand eben darin, mit diesem 7,5g-Gewicht auf die Scheibe zu werfen.
> 
> Und beides zusammen war die Sportfischerprüfung.



Dat war im Oktober 1977 genauso, da habe ich meine Prüfung bestanden. 
Irgendwie ist dat so typisch deutsch, jeden Furz zu reglementieren.  #d 

Greetz
Heiko #h


----------



## ChristophL (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Mehr als "voll der Schwachsinn" fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein.

Dann könnte man genauso ein Psychotest für Brandungsangler und Karpfenangler verlangen weil man mit 100-200g Blei jemanden umwerfen könnte :v 

mfg
Christoph


----------



## arno (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Moin!
Sepp Meier, was durftest Du denn dafür bezahlen???

ChristophL:Mehr als "voll der Schwachsinn" fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein.

Dann könnte man genauso ein Psychotest für Brandungsangler und Karpfenangler verlangen weil man mit 100-200g Blei jemanden umwerfen könnte 


Das kommt noch!!


----------



## Sepp Meier (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Bezahlen im Prinzip nichts, ist in dem Ausbildungspreis mit drin. Nur da ich keine Rute hier hatte, musste ich mir da eine leihen für 3 Euro.


----------



## arno (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

also doch Geldmache!


----------



## Franky (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Ich oute mich: ich bin illegaler Angler... Ich angle ohne Spinnfischerprüfung jemals abgelegt zu haben, in der Ostsee (McPomm UND SH!!!!) sowie in Weser, Mahndorfer See und einigen anderen Gewässern!! Ich schäme mich nicht, denn seit ca. 15 Jahren klemme ich einen "Spinnköder" an meine Ruten und stelle damit illegal Raubfischen nach... :q
What's wrong on good ol' Germany???

PS: ich werde mal bei Gelegenheit unseren kompletten Vorstand zur Rede stellen, wer denn die Spinnerprüfung, ähh Spinnfischerprüfung abgelegt hat..... :q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich oute mich: ich bin illegaler Angler... Ich angle ohne Spinnfischerprüfung jemals abgelegt zu haben


Hilfe, ich habe beim Rutenkauf auf einen Illegalen gehört:c 
 :q :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Spinnerprüfung... auch nicht schlecht 

Ich hab damals (1987) die alte Prüfung beim Verband Hessischer Sportfischer abgelegt, die war ja freiwillig aber Vorrausetzung um bei uns in den Verein einzutreten... Da mussten wir auch eine Wurfübung machen auf die Arenbergscheibe... Wenn das alles war...?!?!? Dann hab ich ja eine "Spinnersprüfung"... bloß keine gültige, denn ich angele ja nur noch durch "Übergangsregelungs" Gnaden 

Werde nächstes Jahr mal eine STAATLICHE, LEGITIME Prüfung nachholen, sicher ist sicher... in der heutigen Zeit weiß man nie wo es einen beruflich mal hinverschlägt und "meine" hessische Übergangsregelung gilt NUR für Hessen... Sollte ich berufsbedingt umziehen müssen, z.B. nach Bayern, hab ich gelitten, dann bin ich auf einen Schlag kein Angler mehr, jedenfalls kein rechtmäßiger... Ist schon seltsam in Deutschland... Aktiver Angler (MIT Fischereischein, vorher war ich der Klotz am Bein meines Großvaters ) seit 07.04.1986 und seit 16.05.1987 GEPRÜFTER Angler und Vereinsmitglied... Stellt euch vor, ich müsste das Bundesland wechseln... am besten noch nach März nach Bayern, dann darf ich da EIN JAHR NICHT ANGELN!!! Ja spinnen denn die?? Müssen sie ja, haben ja ne "Spinnerprüfung"


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Volker, merkst was? Lauter Verbrecher mit denen Du es zu tun hast


----------



## Franky (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

@ Volker:
Damit machst Du Dich der Mitwisserschaft schuldig... :q:q:q Die Rute wirst Du dann abtreten müssen - an mich zum Beispiel, um Dich von illegalen Handlungen abzuhalten... :q:q:q

@ Steffen:
Ich hab mich da nur vertippt........ :q:q


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker:
> Damit machst Du Dich der Mitwisserschaft schuldig... :q:q:q Die Rute wirst Du dann abtreten müssen - an mich zum Beispiel, um Dich von illegalen Handlungen abzuhalten... :q:q:q


Nein, nein, zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes war ich noch gutgläubig#v


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Volker, merkst was? Lauter Verbrecher mit denen Du es zu tun hast


Ach deswegen fühle ich mich so wohl hier#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hab ich's mir doch gedacht Franky, konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß Du sowas ABSICHTLICH schreiben würdest  

Tja Volker, erst haben wir Dich angefixt und jetzt hast selbst ein Problem, vermute mal stark Beschaffungskriminalität, irgendwoher muss die Kohle kommen um immer mehr Angelgerät sein eigen nennen zu können... EIN TEUFELSKREIS... und dann noch dieses Board hier, ebenfalls suchtbildent


----------



## vk58 (18. November 2004)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja Volker, erst haben wir Dich angefixt und jetzt hast selbst ein Problem, vermute mal stark Beschaffungskriminalität, irgendwoher muss die Kohle kommen um immer mehr Angelgerät sein eigen nennen zu können... EIN TEUFELSKREIS... und dann noch dieses Board hier, ebenfalls suchtbildent


Ich bin ein Junkie, holt mich hier raus!!:c 
(Wehe! )


----------



## EnemyC (12. März 2016)

Forellenudo schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der größte schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe,ne prüfung fürs Spinnfischen #d  #d vieleicht müssen wir ja demnächst eine Prüfung ablegen,damit wir berechtigt sind Würmer und Maden an den Haken zu machen :q
> 
> Gruß Udo #h



Habe eben grad in Hamburg lohbrügge die spinnfischer Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert. Min. Zu erreichende Punktzahl 40 Punkte. In unseren vorbereitungslehrgang, habe sie uns gesagt das die Prüfung freiwillig ist, & im eigentlichen nix mit dem angelschein ( fischerreischein) zu tun hat! Man braucht diesen nur, wenn man in Bayern angeln will. Da der zu meinen fischerreischein null extra gekostet hat, habe ich diese Prüfung natürlich mitgenommen.... Lg..


----------



## EnemyC (12. März 2016)

EnemyC schrieb:


> Habe eben grad in Hamburg lohbrügge die spinnfischer Prüfung erfolgreich absolviert. Min. Zu erreichende Punktzahl 40 Punkte. In unseren vorbereitungslehrgang, habe sie uns gesagt das die Prüfung freiwillig ist, & im eigentlichen nix mit dem angelschein ( fischerreischein) zu tun hat! Man braucht diesen nur, wenn man in Bayern angeln will. Da der zu meinen fischerreischein null extra gekostet hat, habe ich diese Prüfung natürlich mitgenommen.... Lg..



Dennoch bin ich völlig eurer Meinung. Ist halt Deutschland & deren gesetzte. Du brauchst für alles nen Schein oder Berechtigung..:-/.. Nerv*


----------



## Revilo62 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Stolze Leistung, Dein Spinnfischerprüfungserfolg aber der Trööööt ist 12 Jahre alt !!!!!!!!

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Relgna (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



EnemyC schrieb:


> Ist halt Deutschland & deren gesetzte. Du brauchst für alles nen Schein oder Berechtigung..:-/.. Nerv*




Ja gel, Sch...... Land, wie doch alles hier sch ..... ist, ich würde da einfach abhauen, dahin wo's richtig schön ist


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Mich würde es trotzdem mal brennend interessieren, was man bei dieser obskuren "Prüfung" denn so alles "performen" muss (Blinkern von Spinnern unterscheiden??? Einzelhaken von Drillingen???).

Nicht, dass man da ganz "zufälligerweise" mit eigenem Schwergerät einläuft und der "Ausbilder" in seinem ganzen Leben noch keinen Fettjerk oder XXH-Bladebait gesehen hat (bzw. erst gar nichts von deren Existenz weiß) 

Wäre ja schon fast ein Spaß: 

Die nette Zielscheibe mit nem Köder 150 g + nicht nur treffen, sondern gleich mal für die nächsten zehn Jahre nachhaltig einstampfen (= Durchschlag bei Einschlag) - dann isch a Ruh 

Bzw. von vorn herein gleich mal vehement ein mit urbanen und alles desinfizierenden Reformhauskauf-Angebern besetztes Billo-GFK-Tretboot als vorbeiparadierendes Kanonenfutter verlangen, damit die Sache so richtig rockt 

Mit dem Ergebnis lassen sich hernach trefflich

a) Gewässerpflege - korrekte Müllentsorgung und

b) effektives Anfüttern mit Naturköderfetzen

ebenfalls üben und abprüfen.

Vorausgesetzt, etwas Zeit zum ökologisch-ethisch korrekten Auseinanderklauben / Trümmer-Trennen wird adäquat mit einkalkuliert, damit man anständig planen kann (= dann nicht dooferweise die letzte Straßenbahn verpasst und dann nutzlos in der Gegend rumwartet, bis der erste Nachtbus kommt).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



EnemyC schrieb:


> In unseren vorbereitungslehrgang, habe sie uns gesagt das die Prüfung freiwillig ist, & im eigentlichen nix mit dem angelschein ( fischerreischein) zu tun hat! *Man braucht diesen nur, wenn man in Bayern angeln will.*



Den braucht man auch nicht wenn man in Bayern angeln will (vorausgesetzt man hat nen "richtigen" Fischerischein inkl. Lehrgang gemacht). Keine Ahnung was da manch ein Lehrgangsleiter erzählt.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Wozu soll denn der Lappen überhaupt gut sein?


----------



## rippi (12. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wozu soll denn der Lappen überhaupt gut sein?



Der nimmt 20% weniger Putzmittel auf und ist somit für den unerfahrenen Patzer ein geeigneteres AAaAAAWasswdÿa als der handelsübliche Putzlappen.


----------



## Sepp Meier (13. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Welch schöner Thread da wieder hoch geholt wurde, vielleicht mein erster  Nun, ich als Autor kann sagen, dass ich diese Urkunde seit einem guten Jahrzehnt besitze, aber bisher leider nichts, aber auch gar nichts damit anstellen konnte...


----------



## Hänger06 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Suche Hilfe ... mein Köder fliegt nicht so wie ich will....was kann ich beim 

werfen tun?

 ohne ihn zun diskremitiern oder anderwertig auszugrenzen( kein Marken-Köder)?

und doch das er dass macht wass ich will!!!!

Ich Zeige und erkläre mein Köder gerne und auch verbal ausführlich, sein Ziel-Anflugsgebiet/ Treffer-100-Bullsaiy.... aber....passt nicht immer.!!!!!8Renitent)

Jetzt meine Frage, zum Casting/ Spinnfischer + Prüfung..

wenn ich eine Sportfischerprüfung mache  nach geltnen Gesetz, muss ich dann auch nach weisen, das ich fähig bin, von A nach B zu werfen?

oder 

..Ein Fisch Weidgerecht vom Hacken zu lösen

 ihn Abzuschalgen/ ihn mit ein Herzstisch(wo ist das Herz) zu erlösen wenn er zur Vervendung kommen sollte (C&R)

Ich bin schon ein Alter Sack....erst musste ich mein Schein Machen.... 1974..dann musste ich beim Verein meine Casting Fähigkeit nachweisen....so wie ein lebenden Fisch weidgerecht zu versorgen...Ich hatte aber Glück da ich als Jungangler und in der 3 Genaration von Fischern dem Mächtig war. 

Aber jedem der dem Nicht nahe steht was dann??????
Heute beobachte ich ehr Neulinge die dies weder im Werfen noch Versorgen des gefangenen Lebenden Fisches mächtig sind....
Info  und Thorie..Toll was man alles so heute an Inhalte lehrnt. Euro-Gestze  ect.pp. aber Handhabung von Rute Und Rolle,Praksis am Wasser... ohne sich und andere(auch  schon passiert") zu verletzen.


( Igitt.... der lebt ja noch....(Ohtohn) von einer Urlaubsanglerin aus MV beim angeln mit einer 40er Brasse am Band)

"Hase" schneide ihn ab!!!!......

"Hase" hat von mir neh "ANSAGE" bekommen.... "Dödeltante"auch.....

Gruß 
und Nachdenklich.....


----------



## Hänger06 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*

Hallo Sepppel...

mir hat es in Jungen Jahren gezeigt was ich an der Spinn Rute(Casting) kann.....

War auch Interessant mit anderen imVergleich zu werfen-bzw. zu Punkten...obwohl ich bis heute beim werfen seitlich90' immer noch das eine oder ander Grünzeugs mit nehme....

Bleibt wohl auch so....


Gruß


----------



## AndiHam (14. März 2016)

*AW: Spinnfischerprüfung notwendig?*



Sepp Meier schrieb:


> Welch schöner Thread da wieder hoch geholt wurde, vielleicht mein erster  Nun, ich als Autor kann sagen, dass ich diese Urkunde seit einem guten Jahrzehnt besitze, aber bisher leider nichts, aber auch gar nichts damit anstellen konnte...



Hallo,
 ich habe diese Prüfumg auch gemacht, weil die Voraussetzung für die Fliegenfischerprüfung war.

 Benötigt habe ich sie aus diesem Grund, weil ich jetzt in unseren Vereinsgewässern an den Salmonidenstrecken mit der Fliegenrute angeln darf.


----------

